# Ruger LCR vs. S&W 638 Airweight



## mailstorm (Mar 7, 2010)

Please help me out. I've narrowed my pocket carry down to these two guns. They both fit the bill so its just a matter of reliablity. I prefer the shrouded hammer and the SA/DA of the 638 but I've read about S&W's quality control issues so I'm leaning towards the LCR. I want to get my money's worth and also get something I can depend on if I need to pull it out of my pocket. Ultimately this is my decision but I could sure use some input.

Mailstorm


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So you're worried about Smith's quality, but the fact that _almost every_ "new" gun Ruger has put out has been subject to a recall doesn't bother you?

Just what have you been reading about S&W? The SP101 and GP100 are fine guns, but I tend to shy away from the "latest and greatest" until it has a more solid track record. A S&W Revolver is hard to beat and their customer service is pretty damn good if there's a problem with the gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In all probability you will never use the SA feature of the S&W Bodyguard .38 Special, so that should not be a deciding factor. Both pistols will be used in DA mode because, in self-defense, you won't have time to thumb cock and you won't need the level of accuracy an SA trigger might permit.
If you're worried about S&W's quality control, buy a well-cared-for, used pistol that has been broken in and proved. Get a return-for-exchange guarantee (in writing), so if you run into trouble with the S&W you can go back and get the Ruger LCR instead.
We have the S&W Bodyguard. It came to us used. My wife is very well pleased with it, and can use it quite well. It has never stuttered or otherwise failed, and it has a lovely trigger action.
"Your mileage may vary," as they say.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

s&w 638 :smt023


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

mailstorm said:


> . . . narrowed my pocket carry down to these two guns. They both fit the bill so its just a matter of reliablity. I prefer the shrouded hammer and the SA/DA of the 638 . . . Mailstorm


I've posted a couple of "really detailed replies" on these snubbies before. Search on my moniker.
I have the 642 (S&W snubby, alum. with steel cylinder, totally shrouded hammer so DA only).
A lady friend has an LCR. Lots of issues involved, but I think both are good guns.
Both were right at $400 "actual".

I just like the DA only version (642) which keeps dirt and lint out of the "works".
The DeSantis "SuperFly" pocket holster (newer than their Nemisis) works great for a low price.

I like training with DA only, because I doubt I'd cock the hammer for SA if the SHTF occurs.
I do like the LCR trigger a lot, but the 642 is much better after a few thousand dry-fires.

Good Luck !


----------

